# 9/3 @ MM



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

Anybody going to be out enjoying the mid 90's cold front we should be experiencing this Saturday?


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Well i was planning to go to mm for some TnT and practice idk what time ill b there


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm going to try and get out there early. I have some work to do on my buggy. 

Hope Marcus is there to give me some Caster inside info!!


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Around what time? And yea hes caster its crazy!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

sorry, going to san antonio this weekend for some racing. i plan on having a track rebuild day sometime mid october, hopefully the weather cools off a little before then!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't make it. I'll be in Austin.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

well i wont make it either just found out the car is missing 1 screw 1! screw! lame sooo lame oh well just have to order it since no 1 has zx5 parts havent call mikes tho if he has some ill probably end up going there


----------



## HouTexs (Jul 20, 2010)

What's the future of racing at M&M? It's so centrally located and the Saturday afternoon races are so convenient I would hate to not have them next season. With Marcus stepping down is there someone for him to pass the torch to or should we plan on racing at the other tracks instead? I know there are a lot of factors there, but just curious.

Chris


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Great question chris. I ended up going out there today it was rly fun thanks every1 i learned quite a bit today cant wait to go race againg. Hopefully they smooth the track soon


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

My car has the option to put a 1bit way bearing for the front i was wondering what does that improve or what does ot do?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

We can talk about how to taje over at the next TnT. It's too much for one person, we need several people who can run races. I'll help, but my schedule revolves around kid stuff first, like a lot of other people. If we can get maybe 3 people to help run it, I think we can keep it going. When the weather cools a little it will pick up. Even in a normal summer we would have had people racing, but this year has just been brutal.

A one way bearing turns your car into a 2wd off power, so it has much better turn in steering. But, it makes it verrrry loose when braking and isn't used much offroad because of that. High traction track in some cars, but that's about it.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

HouTexs said:


> What's the future of racing at M&M? It's so centrally located and the Saturday afternoon races are so convenient I would hate to not have them next season. With Marcus stepping down is there someone for him to pass the torch to or should we plan on racing at the other tracks instead? I know there are a lot of factors there, but just curious.
> 
> Chris


I will be back and the racing will resume when the weather cools off. I rarely can get anyone to help with the track maintenence so as you can imagine it gets old working on a track in the ridiculously 110* weather just to have it mutilated because Meir will not water the track at all during the week. i dont plan on running the show next year if at all possible, so hopefully somebody else can step up. i dont mind doing the TNT's/seminars but race directing is not for me!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yep, that's part of it. I leave the house at 6:30, go to the office, leave at 4:00. Since my wife does her lessons in the afternoons and evenings, that leaves me to get my daughter to year round swimming, volleyball, flute lessons, band concerts, get homework started, etc. And I'm not the only one with a schedule like that. It's too much for one person to do the maintenance, run races, promote it, etc. Can't do maintenance on weekends because people want to run on the track. But, if we can get a triumverate to run it, we should hopefully have enough people to keep things covered. We'll talk about it and see. Everyone has had a blast racing, and I don't think anyone wants to see it stop.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

yea the track needs some attention its was SUPER dusty n bumpy in some areas especially in the straight away. i can help some just need to know in advance so i can make time for it. anyways i ordered some parts for the zx5 and i just got a new servo i cant wait to hit the track! also the back diff sounds crunchy do i need new diff balls? if so wich carbide or ceramic?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

order the Bfast kit from bfast.com and go with carbide especially in the rear, ceramic thrust balls are fine but not the dif balls. once you slip the dif with ceramics the washers are done, carbide is more forgiving.

Chris, my schedule is starting to look like yours and i am enjoying my free saturdays, daughter has orchestra lessons and after schools stuff, my son is in jiu jitsu and soon to be carting. so my free time is becoming valuable to me!

the best thing for us to do before racing is resumed is to pick a saturday morning to fix the track and we will need at least 5 people to get it done.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

How about 1st or 3rd Saturday track maintenance? I am free Fridays since my kids go to daycare. I can meet Marcus then. I think last season we met a couple of times then.


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

Saturday was a lot of fun, even if I spent most of the morning in the pits. My niece and nephew love it out there. I appreciate everyone being patient with them running around.

I am willing to help with track maintenance. It wouldn't take a whole lot to make that track really nice. I wonder if we could talk Meir into lighting the track. I saw where there were lights on the asphalt now, and it would just take a couple on the each corner to light the dirt track. I don't know. Let me know Marcus so I can plan accordingly.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

They used to have lights above the pits for the track. Not sure if they are still there or not. Good luck getting Mier to flip that $witch.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, I'm just now looking at Alyssa's Opt In/Out form for swimming. The first meet is, of course, on the weekend of RCP Texas Finals. That's going to cause some buzz around my house for sure LOL. I gotta get all her stuff on the master calendar along with my stuff and my wife's and see if I have any free weekends this year. 2 weeks into the schoolyear and so far we've had more homework than our daughter! Geez, they kill about 3 trees per kid these days.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

the lights are there but as darren said good luck getting meir to flip the switch!


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm willing to help out with track maintenance just let me know when you guys are ready! I haven't been going to M&M much because last time i was there Meir acted an *** about watering the track so I just stopped going. But it's all good!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm............biting my tongue..................Meir...........


----------



## HouTexs (Jul 20, 2010)

Does he not understand / appreciate the business that the races bring to his store? Not only on race days, but people that go in for races will probably go there for practice and parts and such. I have to think that people in your store is not a bad thing.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

HouTexs said:


> Does he not understand / appreciate the business that the races bring to his store? Not only on race days, but people that go in for races will probably go there for practice and parts and such. I have to think that people in your store is not a bad thing.


We have ALL tried in the last 5 years or so to convince Meir that he's in a good position with the track and where he's located and what regular racing can bring to the table for him. In the end, every time there is either a blow-up over him not wanting to spend a couple of bucks, or he gets into it because someone is not doing stuff exactly like he would. He has literally cursed at us while we were sweating our nuts off on rebuilding a track for him for free and told us we weren't worth the free cokes and water he gave us. He has told us all repeatedly that he does not want the "racer's" business.

And that's me putting how I really feel MILDLY.........


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought Meir was looking to sell out. He really has the old irritable man thing going on big time!! He's more concerned about getting sued than anything else.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

all true.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> We have ALL tried in the last 5 years or so to convince Meir that he's in a good position with the track and where he's located and what regular racing can bring to the table for him. In the end, every time there is either a blow-up over him not wanting to spend a couple of bucks, or he gets into it because someone is not doing stuff exactly like he would. He has literally cursed at us while we were sweating our nuts off on rebuilding a track for him for free and told us we weren't worth the free cokes and water he gave us. He has told us all repeatedly that he does not want the "racer's" business.
> 
> And that's me putting how I really feel MILDLY.........


***.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Man now idk about helping to fixing the track.... thats just not right imo oh well. Oh where can i buy 1/10 ebuggy tires and wheels localy?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I think that RC Hobby Shop in Sugarland has some. Give them a call


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Rcfishing said:


> Man now idk about helping to fixing the track.... thats just not right imo oh well. Oh where can i buy 1/10 ebuggy tires and wheels localy?


Mikes hobby shop is usually stocked up on 1/10 tires.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Jasoncb said:


> Mikes hobby shop is usually stocked up on 1/10 tires.


Oh good deal. RC Hobby will order it but, they mainly have SC tires. ANd some for the Bandit.

So, when I race at Mike's I can just wait and pick some tires up there. Good to know. I just hate that drive up there....lol. Coming from Mo City.

Not sure how many Fridays I can make but, I am really wanting to come up there. 
Maybe Marcus can have a Sunday race up there to go with his Moto races....lol. J/K, I know the Mantis has a lot going on...lol.

Maybe I can get out up there in a couple of weeks. Have these already booked with family dues....lol.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> Oh good deal. RC Hobby will order it but, they mainly have SC tires. ANd some for the Bandit.
> 
> So, when I race at Mike's I can just wait and pick some tires up there. Good to know. I just hate that drive up there....lol. Coming from Mo City.
> 
> ...


yea, im booked solid with these pistons and i need to borrow your 22!! PM me your number when you get a chance. Mikes has a great selection of 10th scale tires. Holeshots pretty much work everywhere anyway.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

What compound for the holeshots? Or what do u suggest for a 4x4 zx5? I cant remember what ur buddy had on his.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

soft hole shots work great on race day but dont last too long so maybe get a set of mediums for practice.


----------

